# new fish is this a rhom (guyana) ?



## beezer (Sep 10, 2007)

hi everyone i just bought this fish off a member here, i didnt see the fish yet but here is the picture the guy sent me he said it was a black rhom from guyana and i went ahead and had my friend pick it up since he was around the area. the guy i bought it from said it was about a 6 inches now and the picture was taken when the fish was smaller. i noticed the eyes were not red do they get red with age or are they born with it? well thanks in advance.


----------



## beezer (Sep 10, 2007)

alright i received it here are the pics i took well what you think he is?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i might be totally wrong, but almost looks like a compresus to me.....................you say its over 5-6" right


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rhombeus. Eyes will turn red with age. Some sooner then others.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> Rhombeus. Eyes will turn red with age. Some sooner then others.


 in other sub forum he said it was 6" long in which case the eyes would already be red.............................so thats why i said it wasnt a rhom.............

BUT if it isnt that long then yes it could be a juvy rhom


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

looks like my rhom if you ask me. mine's is around 6-7" but when i got him, he was only 5 and back then, his eyes are already red. take out the red-eye issue, id say he's a rhom. i could be wrong tho..
here's a pic of my rhom. compare it with yours.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

dezboy said:


> Rhombeus. Eyes will turn red with age. Some sooner then others.


 in other sub forum he said it was 6" long in which case the eyes would already be red.............................so thats why i said it wasnt a rhom.............
[/quote]

No, that is not true. Most Rhoms have them by 6" but not all. There is no magic number of at what size a rhoms eyes will be red. Like I stated before it depends on the individual fish. This pic was taken of a 6" Gold Diamond Rhombeus AS. 
Now that goes without saying that a 10" Rhom should have, by then red eyes. But to say that a 6" fish that has all physical evidence pointing towards being a rhom minus the red eye is not because it lacks that trait would not be a correct assumption. You also have to take into account that some rhoms can get bright crimson eyes which has been thought to be caused by good genetics in the fish's bloodline. Who's is to say that there isn't bad genetics causing late and poor coloration in life giving you a rhom with rusty colored brown eyes?


----------



## beezer (Sep 10, 2007)

his total length is about 5 half inches and standard is minus 1 inch making him 4 half well ill be happy as long as its a black rhom regardless of where collected. anymore guesses? so hes a black rhom then?
the guy i got it from said it was a black rhom collected from guyana and he got it from aqua scape have they been wrong before selling baby rhoms?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

dezboy said:


> Rhombeus. Eyes will turn red with age. Some sooner then others.


 in other sub forum he said it was 6" long in which case the eyes would already be red.............................so thats why i said it wasnt a rhom.............

BUT if it isnt that long then yes it could be a juvy rhom
[/quote]
Going by your comment are you saying that compressus's don't have red eyes?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

compresus have a reidsh orange eye colour not the red you see on rhoms...........................but infact he say its only 4.5 " long so yeah most likely it is a rhom...............................


----------

